# Cash Lake---Bowie Maryland



## tosainu1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Fished this morning from 0630-0930...It would threaten to thunder and rain a little but the weather held out..The bite was WHITE HOT! I could barely get my bait in the water before it got slammed...Ended up limiting out on Crappie and only 1 bluegill and 1 other kind of fish i still have'nt identified..If anybody wants to go tomorrow, let me know..


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Great catch. Where is Cash Lake? I'd love to catch a mess of keeper crappie. How big were they? My local lake, Lake Roland, has a bazillion crappie but they're all small - same with the gills.


----------



## tosainu1 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Cash lake--Bowie MD*

Below is the website for Cash Lake..It is located in Bowie Maryland, Prince George County. The lake is not very large, but it is well managed. The fishing season is closed during the critical spawning times for crappie. I think this is the reason why there are so many fish there. 

http://www.fws.gov/northeast/patuxent/fishing_refuge.html

As far as size, they range from 6-12 in or so and the limit is 15 per day..There are some nice size bluegill in this lake as well as well as LMB and Chain Pickerel.. There is a nice big pier that is safe for kids and clean bathrooms (with toilet tissue!!) To do very well, you need a canoe or in my case, a 10ft. 2 man plastic pond type boat with a trolling motor(no gas motors allowed)..My technique is pretty simple and basic...I use a medium light casting rod, Zebco Omega reel, cheap #6 or #8 baitholder hook, slip float and a piece of a lively nightcrawler with 18 in. of line in between the bobber and the hook. I throw to the edge of the weeds and wait til that bobber disappears and set the hook..Easy


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks for the detailed reply. The lake sounds great. I think I'll look around for a 10' jon boat that I can slip in the back of my Expedition. I'm a saltwater boater/fisherman but there's just so many spots to fish with a smaller boat. I think I'm still freshwater fisherman at heart.


----------



## ljeffer (May 26, 2008)

Great report.


----------



## alexlunar (Sep 12, 2011)

*Cash lake*

Wow, I am reading all these great posts about this lake from 2007-2009. I took my niece to the Lake this past Saturday, and I have to assume that the lake has been overfished. Not only did we not get a single bite, but we weren't even seeing little Sunfish or Bluegill swimming around. I pulled out my rod mounted fish finder, and it did not detect any fish either. I wish I could have seen the Lake in it's Hay-Day. I wonder if it gets restocked regularly.


----------



## tosainu1 (Jun 13, 2007)

*very true...*



alexlunar said:


> Wow, I am reading all these great posts about this lake from 2007-2009. I took my niece to the Lake this past Saturday, and I have to assume that the lake has been overfished. Not only did we not get a single bite, but we weren't even seeing little Sunfish or Bluegill swimming around. I pulled out my rod mounted fish finder, and it did not detect any fish either. I wish I could have seen the Lake in it's Hay-Day. I wonder if it gets restocked regularly.


The lake has since been very overfished... I see the same truck over and over (blue Ford Escape SUV)..wondering why anyone would come to the same small like like 50 times a season?..


----------

